# Building My First Rod



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Can y'all point me in the right direction? I want to build a king or cobia rod that's fairly strong but can still throw a cig or jig. What stuff do I need and I plan on customizing the colors under the rod guides and marbling and adding a decal. Is that too much? Thanks. If this works our um going to build a rod for every type of fishing I do


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

alot of stuff has just been recently posted ..read for awhile..order a mudhole catalog so you have some reference material


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

If you want I have a Mudhole catalog. We can meet up and talk about the components needed for your rod. Also watch Mudhole's videos on youtube


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Angler's Envy on Youtube is also a good resource


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking of getting a gator blank or a rainshadiw blank then customizing it the way I want it. Georgia bulldog colors!


----------

